# مكونات الشاسيه:الفرامل،مجموعة التعليق ، مجموعة التوجيه ، الإطارات



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا كتاب شامل عن الشاسيه ومكوناته ​
 الفرامل،​
مجموعة التعليق ، ​
مجموعة التوجيه ، ​
الإطارات.​
قامت بإعداده إدارة البرامج بالمؤسسة العامة للتدريب المهني والتعليم التقني.

قمت بتجزئته إلى ثلاثة أجزاء 

ارجو ان يكون مفيداً.

والله الموفق..​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د.محمد
وجعله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## aymanstarnet (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​

​*​


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

aymanstarnet قال:


> *بارك الله فيك اخى *​
> 
> *وجزاك الله خيرا*


 


قيس مصطفى قال:


> *بارك الله فيك اخى
> وجزاك الله خيرا​​*​*
> *
> 
> ​




مشكور مروركم ..

بوركتم وعوفيتم ..وفقكم الله.. ​


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## zaid alkhalidi (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا اخي الكريم
تحياااااتي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

zaid alkhalidi قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> شكرا اخي الكريم
> تحياااااتي


 
العــــــ بارك الله فيك ــــــــــــــــفو
أطيب الأمنيات .​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

د. محمد 
الكتب التى تفضلت بتقديمها جميلة جدا .. شكرا على مجوداتك الطيبة ، وبارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي وإحترامي
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mems0 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله أخيرا أخونا د/محمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عبده (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د.محمد
وجعله فى موازين حسنات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> د. محمد
> الكتب التى تفضلت بتقديمها جميلة جدا .. شكرا على مجوداتك الطيبة ، وبارك الله فيك.
> مع تحياتي وإحترامي
> د.أحمد زكي حلمي


 


securitysuite قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


mems0 قال:


> شكراااااااااااا


 

بارك الله فيكم .. ومشكورين على الكلمات الرقيقة .. 
وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير.​


----------



## سمير شربك (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك دكتور محمد


----------



## باسلامه الكندي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لاحرمنا الله من هذه الجهود الطيبةوالخلاقة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> جزاكم الله أخيرا أخونا د/محمد وبارك الله فيك


 
وجزاك الف خير أخي gold_fire_engineer
ومشكور وفقك الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

وائل عبده قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د.محمد
> وجعله فى موازين حسنات


 
المهندس وائل عبده 
وفقك الله وأثابك مثلها 
وبارك فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> بارك الله بك دكتور محمد


 
وبارك الله فيك مهندس سمير.....​


----------



## د.محبس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله...مجموعة متكاملة


----------



## zizo_ppc (29 ديسمبر 2009)

good book many thanks


----------



## lameey (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


----------



## السوداني الاسد (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك


----------



## الخط المستقيم (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالكم


----------



## الحوت2000 (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد.


----------



## eprince79 (14 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك حتى يرضيك وجزيك الجزاء الأوفى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يوليو 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> ما شاء الله...مجموعة متكاملة


 
شاكر مروركم ...د.محبس .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يوليو 2010)

zizo_ppc قال:


> good book many thanks


 
_u r most welcome
_​_
_


lameey قال:


> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


 
شهادة .. 
من كانت آخر كلامه من الدنيا ..
دخل الجنة.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يوليو 2010)

eprince79 قال:


> الله يعطيك حتى يرضيك وجزيك الجزاء الأوفى


 
الأخ مهندس eprince79
اللهم ألف آمين ..
جزاك الله ألف خير .. ​


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

م.سعد نجم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات


 

اللهم آمين .. وجزاك كل خير.. ​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر وتقدير لك دكتورنا الفاضل انها فعلآ مجموعة رائعة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## خالد1390 (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malak200029 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خير على هذا الجمال


----------



## adison2000 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

very helpful,very useful, thank you so much


----------



## adison2000 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

very helpful ,very useful ,thank you so much


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

_مشكور والي الامام_


----------



## محمود مشيمش (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يادكتور محمد واعانك الله علي الخير
والدعوه في العلم وفي سبيل الله شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## رامز البياتي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وياريت موضوع عن الكابريتر مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مارس 2011)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> الف شكر وتقدير لك دكتورنا الفاضل انها فعلآ مجموعة رائعة
> تقبل تحياتي


 

وألف شكر لك مهندس طارق على جهودك بالقسم 

تقديري وتحياتي لكم.​


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كثيرا وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## malak200029 (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الثلاث كتب الرائعة والجميلة جدا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## engine-4x4 (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## brahma2008 (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي نتمنى دوام أعمالك هذه


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

يسلموووو اخ محمد على الموضوع الكتاب الرائع الله يعطيك العافيه وننتظر مزيدك دائما


----------



## 0.5 مهندس (14 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## waseemf17 (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا ما عرفت من وين بدي حمل الكتاب ياريت احد يدلني ويعلمني


----------



## حيدر طالب (22 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## ahmed malik (28 يناير 2013)

مشكور والى الامام


----------



## center_eng (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور


----------



## elbermawy (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك.الله خيرا


----------



## engkafa81 (14 مايو 2015)

الف الف الف شكر على الملفات


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (14 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## يس ابراهيمي (26 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

